# American Prince



## LaVern (Dec 30, 2009)

Wanted to see if I could do this. Oh he put on a show and is a little ham.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Dec 30, 2009)

Great pics!!!


----------



## Kippy (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow! What a beautiful boy. Love him.


----------



## Leeana (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh my gosh!! La Vern!!! He's the spit'n image of his sire!!!!!!!




:wub


----------



## Mona (Dec 30, 2009)

WOW Renee, he is gorgeous!!


----------



## MountainMeadows (Dec 30, 2009)

Actually Leeana he is the spitin image of his Grandsire - his sire is actually my boy, Prince, but grandpa is Renee's boy American Express - I think he takes after granddaddy in many ways.

He is a cutie for sure and love his attitude.

Stacy


----------



## Minxiesmom (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow! Wow! Wow! I got to get me one of those!!! He is darn near perfect!!!


----------



## Leeana (Dec 30, 2009)

MountainMeadows said:


> Actually Leeana he is the spitin image of his Grandsire - his sire is actually my boy, Prince, but grandpa is Renee's boy American Express - I think he takes after granddaddy in many ways.
> He is a cutie for sure and love his attitude.
> 
> Stacy


Oh...I thought Express was his sire. He is for sure his mirror image!


----------



## LaVern (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah, Stacy is right. He looks more like Express than any of Expresses' sons do. So far anyway. Now that I finally figured out how to put these pictures up I will put more if anyone wants to see them. I am kind of proud of him. He is so full of himself, and always up to something. Again thanks to Michael and Mary. And I should add that he is owned in partnership with Mary and Michael Collins of Aristocratic Miniatures in Texas.


----------



## BM Miniatures (Dec 30, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## LaVern (Dec 30, 2009)

Was going to ad that his full name is Special Expressed American Prince. But I haven't come up with a barn name. I have been calling him Silly and I don't want that to stick. And I don't want to call him Prince because there is only one Prince. So I need a good short barn name.


----------



## ohmt (Dec 30, 2009)

He is absolutely stunning! I would love to see some more pictures





You could call him EJ---*E*press *J*unior


----------



## LaVern (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Minxiesmom (Dec 30, 2009)

How about

Special Expressed = Spex

or

Special Expressed =SEx (Tee Hee) as in " I wouldn't mind having ..."


----------



## Aubrey715 (Dec 31, 2009)

He has grown up very nice Lavern. I remember him when he was a baby. He is a maternal brother to my stallion.


----------



## markadoodle (Jan 3, 2010)

LaVern said:


> Wanted to see if I could do this. Oh he put on a show and is a little ham.


Actually I cant see the pix


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 3, 2010)

I couldnt see those either, but did see the others on the second page


----------



## chandab (Jan 3, 2010)

LaVern said:


>


They are all lovely pics, but this is my favorite. Very nice colt.


----------

